# Solved: Windows XP really have a new update every day?



## imgja (Oct 2, 2005)

Every night when I shut down my computer, there is a microsoft shield that states there is an update that will be downloaded. This has been going on every night for weeks now. I checked the log and it always says the same thing "Security Update for Microsoft XML Core Services 4.0 Service Pack 2 (KB954430)". Is this really a new security update, or is it just the same thing over & over every night? Don't want to shut off automatic updates, but I have never had something every night downloading before, so I was just wondering. I also run Avira & Spybot, both free versions.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Same thing. Is it installed?


----------



## imgja (Oct 2, 2005)

Not sure what you're asking...I have both Avira & Spybot installed. I thought they checked different things. If not, I'm perfectly okay with uninstalling one of them---which one is best? Also, my question was why my Microsoft XP Update log shows there is an update installed every day for the last couple weeks. The "Security Update for Microsoft XML Core Services 4.0 Service Pack 2 (KB954430)" is listed in Microsoft's download records so--must be them with an update every night. Are others having the same daily update that I have been getting, or is this something that is caught in a loop somehow on my computer & it is the same thing over & over & over again?


----------



## akaHothead (Apr 1, 2009)

Does it say" Installed" or "Ready to install". Might want to check the settings for Automatic Updates. You may have it set to download but not install and this is a reminder that it is there waiting.


----------



## missyjax (Apr 10, 2008)

In case it helps, the same thing is happening to me and I just confirmed at download center that it's already installed and working. (I use custom install).


----------



## imgja (Oct 2, 2005)

Thank for that, I was wondering if I'm the only one this is happening to. It's more annoying than anything because it's already been downloaded so I'm not sure why it keeps showing up and downloading every night--the same thing, night after night.


----------



## missyjax (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah, it's driving me buggy. But like the others, I too am a bit confused by your terminology. Unless you've set updates to download and install at the same time, there are 2 separate steps involved. 

Specifically, if your yellow arrow icon says "updates are ready....click here to install" then the've been downloaded already, but you haven't executed them. You'll keep getting this icon until you do the actual installation.


----------



## akaHothead (Apr 1, 2009)

Just what I was saying in # 4.


----------



## imgja (Oct 2, 2005)

When I click on Start button to turn my computer off at night, there is the microsoft shield on the turn-off button that states: Click Turn Off to install important updates and turn off your computer. I always click the turn off button and before it turns off it clearly states that it is installing updates before shutting off. Every night, same thing & according to the microsoft update listing--appears to be the same update (at least it says the same thing in the listing, which I copied in a previous post). And the yellow shield in the tool bar always states that there Updates waiting to be installed. Every day.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Looks like possibly this issue:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/941729/


----------

